# Missouri gun



## satchmo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have several leases in Missouri with limited openings for gun and muzzle loader season. $975.00
There are five spots avalible. Bates county(s/w Missouri on the Kansas line). All private prop. 
Riverbottom and crops and a large amount of timber(unusual for this area). Lots of deer and big, big bucks.
Over the counter tags. One buck and  unlimited does.
Gun season is during the rut ,nov 10-20.
Sorry I don't have any archery hunts left.


----------



## 904ryan (Sep 20, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## sweetpea (Sep 24, 2007)

huh?? Good price!!


----------



## satchmo (Sep 25, 2007)

*going fast too*



sweetpea said:


> huh?? Good price!!



 I put an ad in the Orlando sentenal that comes out the 27th. The hunts will dissapear overnight(historicly). I wish I had twenty more spots.


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Sep 27, 2007)

hey i saw this and i think i'm intrested ...been talking to a guide out in missouri and he wants 1500.00 if you could send me some info on this ...i and a friend are looking to going somewhere next year so pm me with some info thanks


----------



## satchmo (Sep 28, 2007)

*info*



jeremy mccollough said:


> hey i saw this and i think i'm intrested ...been talking to a guide out in missouri and he wants 1500.00 if you could send me some info on this ...i and a friend are looking to going somewhere next year so pm me with some info thanks



pm sent


----------



## satchmo (Oct 2, 2007)

*harvest picture*

Now I have a harvest picture. Jeff killed this buck this morning.
We still have some gun hunts avalible. There is a super 8 motel about ten miles away that still has some avaliblitys for gun season.


----------



## zksailfish (Oct 2, 2007)

nice buck


----------



## jharrell (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wandering how many acres you have. Also how many people you hunt a year and how many at a time. I would also like to see some picture of some other deer ya'll have harvested.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 3, 2007)

*deer pictures*



jharrell said:


> Just wandering how many acres you have. Also how many people you hunt a year and how many at a time. I would also like to see some picture of some other deer ya'll have harvested.



This is all the deer harvested sence I've had the lease this year. I have 1300 acres on this tract which has 3 bowhunters total for the season. Three gun hunters for the first week of gun and we need four for the last week of gun.


----------



## jharrell (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you think that there is chance that you will have any archery spots available for next year. I have been guiding in Illinois for the past 5 years. I just got married and can't be gone as long now.


----------



## Missykea (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey can ya email me the info on the gun hunt? we might be interested. Missykea@aol.com


----------



## satchmo (Oct 14, 2007)

*two spots*

We have two spots left.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 31, 2007)

*still open*

These spots are still open.


----------



## rumcreek (Nov 1, 2007)

*hunt*

you have a pm


----------

